# Mount for Maglite on Helmet



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

Where can I get / make a strong maglite mount for my helmet?

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

TwoFish Lockblocks or similar mounts are a common method and are available in several styles. Google them for many sources.

Here's some photos to give you the idea.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bgfthntr said:


> Where can I get / make a strong maglite mount for my helmet?
> 
> thanks:thumbsup:


You're using a Maglite to ride by? Is it modded in some way?


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

fightnut said:


> You're using a Maglite to ride by? Is it modded in some way?


It's actually a LED Flash Light with the dimensions of a mag-lite. I want to use it on my helmet as secondary light.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

bgfthntr said:


> It's actually a LED Flash Light with the dimensions of a mag-lite. I want to use it on my helmet as secondary light.


TwoFish *Bike*Block perhaps:










If it's a AA-powered [email protected], you could probably just rubber-band it to your helmet, though. That's what I usually do with my Fenix L2D. I do have a helmet with a good vent layout to accomodate that, however (in fact, the L2D will fit _inside_ a vent on a Giro E2 if you don't mind having a hard metal tube running through your helmet).


----------

